# Hey is there any nudist out there



## gozz (May 5, 2009)

Just curious


----------



## MatE (May 5, 2009)

I have a shower naked is that any help lol.


----------



## australia09 (May 5, 2009)

LOL might as well say could i take a photo of you doing your job XD


----------



## gozz (May 5, 2009)

You know what they say snakes and strippers lol 
theres got to be some on here for sure


----------



## moosenoose (May 5, 2009)

I'm naked now  Any of you boys got a webcam (jokes)


----------



## Sturdy (May 5, 2009)

totally with you there moose.


----------



## gozz (May 5, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> totally with you there moose.


 lol


----------



## Jewly (May 5, 2009)

I used to visit the odd nudist beach when I was young and thin but I find now that's it's best to keep as many clothes on as possible.

:lol::lol::lol:

I do the odd nudey run to the loo each morning but as yet I've not been caught.


----------



## Allies_snakes (May 5, 2009)

Funny...one of my first jobs when I moved to cairns was scuba diving with a old bloke who was a nudist..Didnt wanna pay astronomical prices for diving so, he was offering to go out on his boat hooka diving in return for cooking for him, whilst he caught aquarium fish (that was his commercial business and what he did for a living) so I thought, being the free spirit myself...what the hell..so I went diving with him for nearly a year. He was really cool, down to earth, not at all sleazy..just loved getting around in the raw. He even dived like that, weight belt, mask, flippers & button mushroom..haha..wasnt my cup of tea, but I wasnt inclined to look too much..althought it was a bit fascinatingly ugly..lol... 

I went nude on his boat but diving I put on my boardies and rashie. Wouldnt want to cop a jelly fish sting in my tender areas!..


----------



## itbites (May 5, 2009)

lol


----------



## Jewly (May 5, 2009)

Haha, wasn't he worried about fish coming up and biting his pecker?

My ex used to surf at a nudist beach up at Noosa years ago and it was so funny taking the dogs with us. These poor guys would be walking along the beach with it all swingin in the breeze and my little dog would run around in front of them thinking it was all a big game.


----------



## gozz (May 5, 2009)

lol Hay bay


----------



## Ishah (May 5, 2009)

I'm a closet nudist? lol... Don't do the beach thing or anything, but I try to be as naked as possible as much as possible...LOL! If I'm home alone, or alone with my male friend... I'm usually naked... Sleep naked... Yeh... Anyways..... :lol:


----------



## Sturdy (May 5, 2009)

so ishah, when were you going to invite me over for that tea party again?


----------



## miley_take (May 5, 2009)

I'm with most of what Ishah says...hahaha I'm a closet nudist - I hate clothes and only wear them for the benefit of others.


----------



## butters (May 5, 2009)

Yep Ray is definitely a character and a really nice guy!!! 
Did you try any of his home brew by chance?
I think his skin is so tough and leathery after so many years in the sun that a jellyfish wouldn't do him much damage.


----------



## kaylaismyth (May 5, 2009)

I personally dont think it's an awkward thing but nudity to me is awesome... Guess Im a bit of a closet nudist too.... Dont flame me cause Im 16! Just cause I love the skin I'm in. And appreciate everyone elses.


----------



## abbott75 (May 5, 2009)

I assume were tanking about the same Ray, I have one of his fish in my reef tank. Vicki is great too! 

Back on topic, I'm comfortable with myself and wouldn't be overly embarrassed being seen unclad, but I wouldn't go out in public that way.


----------



## mungus (May 5, 2009)

Look...............photo's or it never happen'd..................lol


----------



## PhilK (May 5, 2009)

I get naked at almost every uni party.. but that has a lot more to do with alcohol and a certain song than it does with a way of life.


----------



## Ishah (May 5, 2009)

LOL Sturdy... I'm not sure you live anywhere near me...hehehehehehe

Haha would that happen to be "Eagle Rock" by chance PhilK? I know the one! The boys do it every time at Uni, without fail!!! :shock: 

Indeed Em, Clothes are purely for the benefit of others ...and...well I only really like to be nude infront of one person apart from me, and I dont really care infront of a few of my close mates, I shower with them sometimes - One is a beautician, so shes seen that area a few times lol. Its usually "No undie Sundy" for me everyday, bar a week in every month :shock: :lol: I scare/scar my family with just bra n undies, or just a sarong at home... :lol:

Never use to be like this, but a certain person helped me overcome alot of those "fears" and "insecurities", a year or so ago and has ineffectively, unleashed a monster! LOL! I'm sometimes a little "too comfortable" at times... :lol:

I'm definately not a prude! And fairly open/out there...Got an open mind!...Best way to be for me!  And if you don't like it, I don't care...lol


----------



## cockney red (May 5, 2009)

I think this is very inapropriate, my snake is listening to everything you say.:shock:


----------



## gozz (May 5, 2009)

Ishah said:


> LOL Sturdy... I'm not sure you live anywhere near me...hehehehehehe
> 
> Haha would that happen to be "Eagle Rock" by chance PhilK? I know the one! The boys do it every time at Uni, without fail!!! :shock:
> 
> ...


 Its good to see normal people still around cheers


----------



## kandi (May 5, 2009)

used to be once upon a time when caloundra had nothing inbetween caloundra and kawana back in the day


----------



## Bax155 (May 5, 2009)

Love a skinny dip but the mrs gets a tad jealous with her girlfriends looking at my manhood LOL!!!


----------



## falconboy (May 5, 2009)

I agree, this thread is USELESS without pics. 

.


----------



## Ishah (May 5, 2009)

Bahaha nice Bax, I've only done it once, and my god it feels weird! water rushing past places it shouldn't etc... Had to do it to get home when it was flooding once, late at night... And I was with my mum :shock: so she got to laugh at me streaking it up the hill to the house...(she wore bra and undies, but i didnt coz i didnt want to stain them with the muddy water - they were white) definately was refreshing to say the least...even if I was in the presence of my mum - she could really only see a partially detailed silhoutte of me i.e. basic colour shade differences etc. and was sooo wishing she had a camera! :shock: :lol:


----------



## aliveandkicking (May 5, 2009)

Yea, not a full on practicing nudist but I'm normally pretty keen to get my kit off, especially if I'm out bush on at the beach and have been drinking.

Actually, thats kinda how my wife and I got to know each other


----------



## aliveandkicking (May 5, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Bahaha nice Bax, I've only done it once, and my god it feels weird! water rushing past places it shouldn't etc... Had to do it to get home when it was flooding once, late at night... And I was with my mum :shock: so she got to laugh at me streaking it up the hill to the house...(she wore bra and undies, but i didnt coz i didnt want to stain them with the muddy water - they were white) definately was refreshing to say the least...even if I was in the presence of my mum - she could really only see a partially detailed silhoutte of me i.e. basic colour shade differences etc. and was sooo wishing she had a camera! :shock: :lol:


 



You don't shower?:lol:


----------



## Ishah (May 5, 2009)

Sure I do, but I dont swim in the shower! geez! Also havent had a bath in yonks! And when I swim in pools, beaches, water holes, etc, I usually have a bikini on protecting those parts from strange objects and stuff from err...yeh.... You know what I mean....I hope! :shock: lol


----------



## aliveandkicking (May 5, 2009)

I'm not too sure what you mean, please explain


----------



## Ishah (May 6, 2009)

LOL! I'm sure you'll figure it out ONE day....


----------



## aliveandkicking (May 6, 2009)

maybe, my imagination is a little slow at the moment though


----------



## falconboy (May 6, 2009)

I'm getting some very awful mental pictures from this thread.


----------



## aliveandkicking (May 6, 2009)

falconboy said:


> I'm getting some very awful mental pictures from this thread.


 

What, about Ishah?


----------



## Ishah (May 6, 2009)

Its ok FB, those memories of you and your aunty when you were 10, will soon fade away... Time heals all wounds remember?


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 6, 2009)

lol, I sometimes go down stairs to kiss my hubby good bye for work naked, or go down feed dogs with just panties on I don't care if people see, I do my washing up nacked used to cook dinner naked till I spilt boiling hot water on my gut.....eeeeeeek now I wear cloths when cooking.
hate wearing clothes when I'm home and find it very hard to wear clothes at friends and families houses.


----------



## grannieannie (May 6, 2009)

When I get naked.....be afraid.....be very afraid.........................


----------



## Tinky (May 6, 2009)

Love a skinny dip late on a hot summer night.

Have not done a nuddy run to the back fence for quite some time, but have been known to duck out to the clothes line.

Missus hates me walking around naked, so I tend to only do it when she is not there.

"Nude driving" is still on my to do list.


----------



## pythons73 (May 6, 2009)

mungus said:


> Look...............photo's or it never happen'd..................lol


 Im with Mungus on this,only females 18+ need apply.


----------



## miley_take (May 6, 2009)

Hahahahaha I have a bath and a shower - still feels different when in a pool/ocean :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (May 6, 2009)

I've just lost my electric blue thong for this thread


----------



## Tinky (May 6, 2009)

What is the point of keeping reptiles if you cannot make underwear from their shed skin.


----------



## vrhq08 (May 6, 2009)

i love being nude. Cant stand clothes 99% of the time im at home im nakid with a dress or something 2 chuck on if someone knocks at the door.


----------



## falconboy (May 6, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Its ok FB, those memories of you and your aunty when you were 10



What if I don't want them to? :shock:


----------



## pythoness (May 6, 2009)

have gone skyclad many times and for many reasons. it's as natural as breathing.


----------



## brycehf (May 6, 2009)

We do on the odd occasion on the nudist beaches.


----------



## Reptilian (May 6, 2009)

I like to be a bit of an exhibitionist and love being naked... Im not at all shy about my body or parts...


----------



## gpoleweski (May 6, 2009)

Massive collage of all these people doing what they say the do. We can put it on private on deviantart.


----------



## lizardking92 (May 6, 2009)

when i was 15 i used to live near a nudist beach and i went for a nude run with me misses almost every arvo


----------



## Kersten (May 6, 2009)

pythoness said:


> have gone skyclad many times and for many reasons. it's as natural as breathing.



That's a term you don't hear too often.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 6, 2009)

falconboy said:


> I agree, this thread is USELESS without pics.
> 
> .


 so are you saying slateman should add his pic?


----------



## grimace256 (May 6, 2009)

Jewly said:


> Haha, wasn't he worried about fish coming up and biting his pecker?
> 
> My ex used to surf at a nudist beach up at Noosa years ago and it was so funny taking the dogs with us. These poor guys would be walking along the beach with it all swingin in the breeze and my little dog would run around in front of them thinking it was all a big game.


 
hahahaha biting his pecker hhaha


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 6, 2009)

I've been known to do a spot of nude sunbathing. I had to give it up as I was scaring people - can't work out why


----------



## melgalea (May 6, 2009)

i only were clothes when people are over or when we go out. 
and i am lucky we have a poool cuase when its boiling hot, nothing beats swimming in the nude. lol.


----------



## Ishah (May 6, 2009)

spilota_variegata said:


> I've been known to do a spot of nude sunbathing. I had to give it up as I was scaring people - can't work out why


 
Hahaha! Do you have freckles on your bits now from it? :shock: Good way to get "genital" cancer LOL!:lol: *jokes* - Wouldnt have a clue about the cancer part actually LOL! - I could only imagine though! :shock:


----------



## brycehf (May 6, 2009)

Just remember the sun in Darwin can be unforgiving to anyone who sunbakes or walks along Casuarina Beach in the nude. I learnt the hard way. LOL


----------



## Barno111 (May 6, 2009)

LOL to all! i love being nude! my 3 brothers and parents think otherwise! if im home alone off with cloths! and who made this rule of wearing cloths to bed now thats just rubish! nothing better then a good nights sleep naked! I say let it all hang out! And never take cloths to the shower! it make a good surprise for mum in the morning seeing you walk down the hall nude in the morning!


----------



## bulionz (May 6, 2009)

ok ok im going to need the address to all the good looking ladies and the time the bf or hubbies are at work just dont tell me gf lol she crazy (not really)


----------



## herpkeeper (May 6, 2009)

i live on 50 acres so i only wear clothes when i'm going to town ect: 
save HEAPS on washing powder LOL


----------



## Reptilian (May 6, 2009)

So ladies, I'll show you mine if you show me yours? LoL


----------



## Allies_snakes (May 6, 2009)

butters said:


> Yep Ray is definitely a character and a really nice guy!!!
> Did you try any of his home brew by chance?
> I think his skin is so tough and leathery after so many years in the sun that a jellyfish wouldn't do him much damage.


 

lol..yes thats him..awsome guy...great home brew!! 

did you dive/work for him too?


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2009)

< lived in a nudest commune for a year
or three, although not a nudist myself.


----------



## Tinky (May 7, 2009)

My wife does not like to be naked at any time.

I sugested she just wrap herself in glad wrap

She has not spoken to me for a week now.. . . .


----------



## gozz (May 7, 2009)

iam always nude when on APS lol


----------



## FAY (May 8, 2009)

gozz said:


> iam always nude when on APS lol




I feel ill....:lol::lol:


----------



## stuartandconnie (May 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## spongebob (May 8, 2009)

I'm a nudist trapped in a clothed body


----------



## Tinky (May 8, 2009)

So who's getting burried naked ?


----------



## Ishah (May 8, 2009)

Ewww Tinky! No, you gotta make the worms work for their food! Geez!  :lol:

I'm getting buried with clothes on... Demand more respect that way  Get taken more seriously with clothes lol


----------

